# Muzzle exhaust melting fix (not a how to)



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

Ever since I got this bike with this exhaust all ready set up like this I been seeing a lot of post with it melting all kinds of plastics, so I took a lot of peoples advise and put it all together . A mixture of wrap and a custom shield and this is what I came up with 






























Hose clamps were used on the fry ends of the wrap to keep a tighter bond hope y'all like


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

looks good


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

Maybe yours will last longer than mine did I wrapped the pipe on my old silver brute and it lasted 6 months it caused the the pipe to burn out.


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

JLOWERY said:


> Maybe yours will last longer than mine did I wrapped the pipe on my old silver brute and it lasted 6 months it caused the the pipe to burn out.



I hope so too I put a lot of clamps on so hope it will hold


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

If you wrap it too thick it'll burn up the pipe I tried double layers and ruined mine


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

I only did one layer so


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

According to VFJ, there should be no need for exhaust wrap with the muzzy if the bike is tuned correctly. The wrap keeps the heat inside the pipe and results in higher internal pipe and engine temps.

So far, I agree with him. I did re-use the stock front shield and a lot of heat tape for shielding the plastic with my install. I installed an additional small heat shield under the fuse box. I have not had any issues so far but the quad has not been on any long,. hot grueling rides since the install either.


----------



## Jakesbrute (Jun 23, 2012)

I was just on a long run last weekend, and the heat was pretty bad from the muzzy's. It was getting plenty hot on the fuel tank causing the tank vent to spit fuel out for the last couple hours of the ride. I was seriously thinking of buying header wrap. Should I or not? I don't want to wreck my pipes.


----------



## adamwedge (Jan 4, 2014)

I did a single layer of wrap on my HMF full kit; front to back, still gets warm but nothing like it used to.


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

I finally got to ride yesterday after my bike being apart for so long . And the wrap works great I was wearing shorts and it honest wasn't to bad it was warm but not super hot like before and have not melted my exhaust yet


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

I still think you've got a tuning problem. Neither of my muzzy's melted anything.


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

My muzzy could melt plastics if close enough , but they aren't melting anything on my 750 as well . Sounds like jetting issues

Sent from my XT1080 using Off-Road Forums mobile app


----------



## Dkh100 (May 20, 2014)

I think I do need to retune but it runs fine as of now prob running a little too rich due to the snorkel less air going in the bike


----------

